# The PantyHoser



## Disparia (Jun 23, 2009)

The PantyHoser: A Folding CRUNCHER for TPU.

Quick story: I upgraded my brothers box to something a little more current and he gave me back the DFI NF4/Athlon X2 3800+ that was originally mine. While I had a nice empty Antec ATX case sitting in the closet, I decided to use one of my trasher cases.



			
				Nostalgic Moment said:
			
		

> That board with the 3800+ at 2.5Ghz, 2 x 1GB DDR500, and a 6600GT made for one bad-ass machine. I liked it more than the P4D setup that replaced it. Even with the P4D at 4Ghz, I loved the feel and responsiveness of the Athlon X2 more.



Athlon X2 3800+
512MB DDR400 x 2
Seagate 7200.10 320GB
XFX 8400GS
300w PSU







As you can see, it's one of those old school mid-tower configurations with the PSU next to the board. I wasn't going to waste the Scythe Ninja, so the PSU was moved to the drive bay area, with the fan mounted on the outside which also serves as it's mount to the case.

The original plan was to CRUNCH with about 80-90% of the CPU and a Folding GPU client running on the 8400GS. Would have produced about 450PPD for those of you that are curious. Unfortunately it would error out and could not continue with that WU. For the time being this box is set to 100% WCG/BOINC.

Another problem is that it's one ugly case, having been outside for a couple months. Even after a bath in the dish washer it still had a dingy look to it. So lets dress 'er up:











Temps are great, and the dust build-up should be minimal. I'm actually using this machine now while I work on getting my main machine back up and running. Will replace with black hose later (Publix didn't have black in this size when I went to buy some).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 23, 2009)

good idea.


----------

